# How to scan QR codes



## Listone (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello

From Google Play, I have just installed QR Code Reader on my Xperia E1.

I need to use info from a site, part of the URL being: Https://goo.gl .

Never done this before so cannot get it to work.

Can anyone please give me some instructions, please ?.

Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

To use the QR code reader on my phone, I simply load the QR code reader app, point the camera on the back of my phone at any QR code and bingo.


----------



## brandonK (Dec 24, 2018)

Try another bar code scanning app


----------

